# It's WINE TIME



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

In the same vain as the fun game Chiliboy started a few monthe ago about naming something food related that started with the last letter of the word before it. I say lets try it with wine. (all bevareges are cool)to keep it user freindly.

Got it? Good

Here we go

First word "GRAPE"

cc


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Better grab an "e" word before they're all taken!

Erdinger- a German brewery that produces a really good hefe weizen; an excellent summertime beer!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

" recolte"


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Another "e"? Cape, you're a meanie! Also, can we do the definitions, again? 

eiswein-a German white wine. Cape can probably give a correct definition, but I believe it's made from grapes that are picked frozen on the vine.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Greg....Definitions are cool!!!

And you are right about "eiswien" in addition to picking the grape while frozen it must be crushed before it thaws.
Eiswien are similar to TBA and BA

Nahe one of germanys best,but smallest anbaugebiete. and is known for producing high quility rieslings
cc


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

espresso-take that, you scroundrel!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Osborne (as in Osborne Vintage Port)

Talk about scoundrel!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Not sure if that last letter is an 'e' or a 't' so I'm going to have to go with eggnog if it is 'e' and tequila if it is 't'.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I think she meant 't' for "Port", CoolJ. Your word would therefore be "tequila"!

And my word is *Armagnac*.

You agree, cc?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A "U"?!! Not a prob!! Umeshu-plum wine and I have left another unlucky soul with "U"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ha Ha pete!!!

"Umbria"

One of my favorite wine producing regiens in Italy. It borders Tuscany and makes some super whites and very good reds
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Amaretto.

and Pete cheated, ha-ha!



next person starts with an "o"

P.S.: I forgot to confirm that I meant to finish with the word "Port" in my earlier post. Sorry for the confusion.

[ May 15, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Opus One"

We all know that one.

Kimmie...no confusion
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yep, I know it.

Meanie you, you left the next person with an "e".


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Edelweiss- a German beer brewed by the Schneiderweisse brewery.

Now, if I knew for a fact that Cape would be the next to post, I would've figured out something that began and ended with "e"!  As it stands, next up is "s"


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Alsace....

And I love Sonoma btw...Vella Cheese (best dry monterey jack)....Sonoma Creek wine...yummmmm


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Egon Muller Riesling from Germany

"n" should be the next word


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Well, this works out well. Pooh and Cape posted at about the same time, but pooh is the winner by a hair, so-

Napa- another of the big-three wine regions of California.

And the next letter is "a", so Cape gets to see his last letter used, as well!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Rosemount....I use them for cooking and cheap drinking....out of Australia. I especially like the Syrah blends.


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Ale

simple I know.

(Pete's Wicked is my favorite domestic)


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Elderberry

there, I got rid of the "e"


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I will skip the Château and the d'

Yquem = White wine from the region of Bordeaux, sub-regions of Sauternes and Barsac.

leaving you with an 'm'



[ May 17, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Cabernet Sauvignon

I suppose everyone knows that one!

next should be an 'n'


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Cabernet Sauvignon

I suppose everyone knows that one!

next should be an 'n', I presume...


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Niebaum-Coppola...pretty little stop, if memory serves me right..it's close to Mondavi...


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Altbier- literally translated, "old beer". It's kind of a stepping-stone between ale and lager in the evolution of beer.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Rhône, as in Côte du Rhône.

I'm sorry I have to leave you with an "e"!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

That's okay, kimmie, I'm getting good with "e"'s!

Esters- beer tasting term meaning fruity aromas or flavors.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey guys!!

How about "spritzig" German term used for slightly sparkling wines. 

that would leave you with a "g"
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Apple Brandy~ Calvados....
thats a Y to you


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Yvorne..
a wine from the vaud canton in switzerland
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

eau d vie....


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Château *Étang des Colombes*

A red wine from Languedoc-Roussillon, France

next is "s"


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sylvaner-a German white wine grape varietal


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ruinart L'Exclusive Brut *(C$2495)*

French Champagne

next shall be a "t"


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

I'll pass along the same letter...

Aroma

And hey, Grappa is not bathtub liquor. The stuff available on this side of the Atlantic may taste like kerosene, but there is some awesome stuff available in the Tirol in Northeastern Italy.

Peace,
kmf


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

woops I read the last post of the 1st page.

But my statement about Grappa stands

T, huh? That's rough, but how bout Tio Pepe, one of my my favorite sherries?

That's "e" to you.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The "e"s are killing me.

I have to go with *Eggenberger* ~ Beer from Austria (lager)

leaving you with an "r"


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Rodenbach- a Belgian brewery.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hobgoblin ~ Red Ale from United Kingdom 

Next is "n"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Nat Et Straf Oerbier ~ strong red ale from 
Belgium 


leaves "r" for you


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Multiple Choice:

Raisinate
Ramos Pinto
Red
Reserva
Rex Hill
Rhine
Rhone
Ribera del Duero
Ridge
Riesling
Rioja
Riunite
Roederer
Rose
Rothschild
Rubicon
Ruby
Ruinart

Take your pick  

Peace,
kmf


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

You're disqualified, kmf! You took all the "r"s.

Ruinart was taken by Kimmie. LOL

Too funny!

 

[ May 22, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## capechef (Dec 28, 2000)

So what letter are we on?

I guess I'll wing it......

"lavaux" One of Switzerlands best wine growing areas...Mostly whites.

Sorry...the next letter is "x"
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

PS...think about Spain for your answer
cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Xérès!!!



Hey Kurt, was that your wine list up there?



[ May 25, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Solaia"

One of the greatest tuscan wines...
cc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Amontillado- and older, medium-dry sherry


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:Ockfen"

A highly regarded wine producing village, south of konz and near the saar
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

(Château) *Nenin* ~ a red wine from Bordeaux

another "n"

[ May 25, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I don't know what to use that 'n' for, but i just wanted to say kmf didn't use all the R's. I didn't see Rickards Red on that list.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

In responce to Kimmies N...


"nebbiolo"

Primary grape used in Borolas and barbarescas
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Oratorio ~ Red wine from Rhône Valley, France

an "o" for you!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Odé d'Aydie ~ Red wine from Southwest France


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Entre-deux-mers"

Between two seas, 

In particular the Dordogne and Garonne rivers in Eastern Bordeaux
cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

OMG, cc, I haven't had Entre-deux-Mers in such a long time!

I will go with *Symphonie de Novembre* ~ a lovely white wine from the Southwest of France



[ May 30, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You can buy Symphony in the USA now.

It's a cross between Muscat and grenache gris.

Chateau de baun in Sonoma makes it.

"Echezeaux"
A grand cru vinyard in the cote de nuits
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Chateau Margaux, Margaux! This one is my favorite. (I am not impartial, the winery is owned and operated by my second cousins).

Chateau Mouton Rothschild, Pauillac. This is another favorite one of mine. I only have four bottles left !  

I also have a love affair with Burgundy wines which is a result of my love for game cooking.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Papa, I am to a lover of all the five first growths.

However to play the game you must choose a word the begins with the last letter of the word before it 
That would be "X"
  
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank you CC!

How about Chateau Xanadu?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CC, you almost got me there!

But I'm tougher than you might think!

Xavier Loriaud ~ supplier for Château Bel Air "La Royère", a red wine from Bordeaux, 
France 

TAKE THAT!

next will be a "d"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"deuxieme cru"

Second growth

next is "U"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Woops, papa,

What's Château Xanadu???



Uzège ~ French local red wine from Domaine de Gournier

another "e" in line!



[ May 30, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Entre-Deux-Huîtres ~ White wine from Bordeaux, France


leaves an "s"


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Kimmie:

Chateau Xanadu is a winery in Western Australia. Their bottles have beautiful striking labels but their quality is not sttable. Their most consistent wine is the Semillon. It has a crispy, herbaceous flavor.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Utiel-Requena!

This is a denomination of origin in Spain. I found their wines in the markets of Valencia. I have not seen them anywhere else.

I love this game!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

OOPS!

I just realized that we are back in "S"!

How about Paolo Scavino? This is a great new wave wine maker Piedmont, Italy. I loved his his son's Enrico's Barolo.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Occhetti ~ Red wine from the Piedmont region, Italy

Love this game too, Papa!

"i" in line

[ May 31, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Pooh:

I have no idea how I missed this game before....  It is so much fun  

"Isole e Olena"

This winery is located in Berberino Val d'Elsa in Italy. Paolo de Marchi, who was born in Piedmont, Italy, and trained in California, makes the best Chianti Classico red vino de tavola, which he names Cepparello, I have ever tasted. If my memory does not fail me, he was the first to plant Syrah in Tuscany and he also makes a pretty good Chardonnay.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

OOPS!

Sorry about the typos.  

It should read: ... Chianti Classico AND red vino de tavola ...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I'm happy people are enjoying this "game"

Next is "Adega"

This is a portuguese term meaning winery

Papa, I'm sure you know this word having enjoyed the mountains of portugle
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Alandra ~ Red wine from Portugal


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Kimmie

"Amphora"
Earthenware vessel used by the greeks and romans to store wine
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi CC,

Your so good. Did you know that it's also used for displaying and dispensing rich balsamic tradizionale drop by potent drop? It's made of clear glass.

*Alain Lorieux* ~ Red wine from Loire Valley, France

next word will start with an "x"

[ May 31, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Kimmie:

You almost got me there! I could not think of anything starting with a "X" until I remembered that in Greece we label dry wine as "XEROS".

So, there you are. New letter is "S".


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Papa "Xeros" has already been used!!!

But I'll let you slide just this once 

"Sogrape"

The largest wine company in portugal
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank you CC!

Chateau L' Evangile.

This is one of the greatest Pomerol Estates owned in part by the Rothchild family.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Your welcome papa.

Another tasty pomerol!!
Eglise-clinet...

Good,but not on the same tier as l'Evangile
cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Turriga Vino da Tavola di Sardegna ~ Red wine from Sardaigne, Italy

next should start with an "a"


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Aleatico di Gradoli!

I had this port like red wine at a restaurant near Lake Bolsena in Italy. It was good!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

" autolysis" From my wine theory classes 

dead yeast cells that occur on wines aged Sur Lie (on the lees)Chardonnays and Sauvignon blanc gain complexity in the procces. Also used in the dosage of Champange
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Chateau de la Serre.

This is a Grand Cru of St. Emilion. These wines of the Right Bank or Libournais were my most favorite while I was living in France. Good quality at the most affordable price!

I just realized how much money I have spent on wine during the past 46 years!    

In reality, it has been a lot of fun!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

the best la serres I have had were 85 and 89

"E" again papa? 

How about professor Enjalbert.
The authority of the soils of pomerol and St Emilion. Papa , he loves grand-Mayne also a grand gru st emilion,see if you can find it,it is really quite good
cc


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Torres!

The wonderful Penedes winery that treated my wife, Kim, and I so nicely. We met Miguel Torres, what a gentleman! He actually clicked his heels as he kissed Kim's hand! Imagine!

Peace,
kmf


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Great story Devotay.There is still class in this world.
"Solera"

Spains age old blending and maturation system.
Used primarly in fortified wines ,Sherry as a example
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Aleatico ~ Red wine from Tuscany, Italy 


leaves an "o"


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Easy... Orvieto. I'm hosting a tasting of Orvietos at my reataurant on Monday.

Peace,
kmf


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Oh!

Ochoa Bodegas

A small winery that is run by Javier Ochoa in Navarra, Spain.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

SANGRIA


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Armagnac"
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Papa..Thanks for pushing me thread to over 100 post!!!Thats my first 

"Ch Olivier"

White Bordeaux
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear CC:

This game is a challenge. The most difficult part is remembering all the wines that were posted earlier!  

Roero DOC

This is a hilly wine DOC north of Alba on the left bank of the Tanaro River in Piedmont, Italy. Some great aromatic whites are produced on the sandy, rich in fossils soil of these hills.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Oude libertas Pinotage"

red wine from south africa
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

CC...you are fast!  

Egri Bikaver (Bull's Blood).

This is Hungary's greatest pride. It is produced in the city of Enger from Kekfrankos, Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Merlo and Kekoporto. This was the first winery I ever visited in my life. The year was 1974.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sometimes to fast papa 
I believe the finest wines produced in Hungry would be there incredible Tokaji located in the foothils of the carpathian mountains. They are botrytis effected and make some of the finest dessert wines in the world. Where was I !!Oh yeah "d"

"Ch Dauzac"Fifth growth from Margaux

BTW Papa..Any way that you can talk to Corinne Mentzelopoulos and get a break on her Ch. ? 
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear CC:

Now you know my real last name!

Corinne and I are not close. I had met her father Theodore who was my Grandfather's first cousin. He had left Greece at a very young age and the family had lost track of him. We got some news from him when he was the representative of Boussac in India. He went to France and bought the small supermarket chain "Felix Petain" that was going into bankrupcy. He was a brilliant business mind and he turned the company profitable very quickly. When Chateau Margeaux went for sale, an American buyer had given the highest bid. Theodore Mentzelopoulos made a higher bid and as the French daily "Le Monde" wrote, he saved the French from humiliation. Corrine's brother, Constantine, lives in New York. I am sorry that I cannot help there! I wish that I could!  

Back to this great game before I quit for the night (I have been working since 05:00 this morning and my eyes are turning ...  )

Domaine de Cabaroque. This estate produces a Monbazillac. It is in the Bergerac region of France. I used to buy some good Bergerac in France for three dollars a bottle. I loved it!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I was just playing Papa...I am a die hard fan of Margaux. 1977 was the turning point for margaux when Andre and laura M bought the vinyard.They invested huge amounts into the vinyards and wine making,It was also a good chose to keep Emile paynaud on as a consultant.
The perfume of chocolate dipped lilacs come to mind when I think of the bouquet of Margaux. Rest well papa
cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

CC, don't want to rain on your parade but Armagnac was already taken, page 1 of this thread! You'll have to find another word starting with an "A". The hard part is that the word has to end with a "c"!! Wanna play?

Now let's see, have to start with a "c"

Cabardès a.c. Château de Pennautier ~ red wine from Languedoc-Roussillon 

next will start with an "r"


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Thinking of Portugal... "Luis Cabalero" comes to mind. 

This is a fortified wine or sherry producing winery in Puerto de Santa Maria. Their winery is housed in one of the most beautiful Moorish castles there.

Back to "o".


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Pooh...

How about "Aromatic" Winetasting term that describes with a rich,spicy,or herbaceous aroma.

"R" "Romanee-conti"

Wines from this 4 1/2 acre vinyard in burgundy

Next will be "I"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Very clever CC!

Il Bricco ~ a red wine from Piedmont region, Italy 


next is an "o"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ch L "Oratoire"

Grand cru St Emilion.

Next is "E"

cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Domaine *Emile Voarick* ~ Red wine from Burgundy

next is a "K"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Kallstadt"

A top producing wine village in Germany in the middle of the Rheinpfalz region

next is "T"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ts me! Seems we became a fivesome on page 3 of this thread!

With the "T" cc left me, I will give you

Toscana ~i.g.t. Spargolo Sangiovese di ~

a red wine from Tuscany

leaves an "A" to be picked-up by either CC, Devotay, Papa or Pooh.

P.S. : I want no trouble, I named you alphabethically!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Okanagan Valley ~ think it's in B.C. (?)

next will be a "Y"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

How about "Yarro valley"
a small Australian Growing area just north of Melbourne 

Again a "Y"
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I'll pick this one up Kimmie..

How about "Abocado"
The spanish word for "semi sweet"meaning the wine has a little residual suger.

Next is "O"
cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

*Yarden Galil* ~ a Sauvignon blanc from Israël

next in line is an "L"



[ June 18, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

"Château" Léoville Barton, Red Wine from Bordeaux

next will be an "N"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

"Château" Ausone ~ Red wine from Bordeaux


next is "E"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Chateau L'Eglise-Clinet"

A Pomerol In Bordeaux.

Kimmie, How do you put the accents over letters?
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Taylor Fladgate ~ it's a Port from Portugal

next is an "e"

CC,

You need to add "french" in your keyboard options. But there's no point if your "physical" keyboard is english, you will have to guess where your french keys are!

For example, the "É" or "é" should be the very first on the bottom row, on your right.



[ June 19, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

CC: You'll need to use the alt button followed by your number pad:
é.......alt-130
ô.......alt 147
à.......alt 133
â.......alt 131
û.......alt 150 
ç.......alt 135
ê.......alt 136
è.......alt 138
î.......alt 140
É.......alt 144


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Niebaum-Coppola"

I Napa Valley Vinyard owend by Francis Ford Coppola.

Next letter is 
"A"

cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

I am back with a Muscadet!

Domaine de l'Ecomandiere!

Another "e"!

This is getting tough!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I also enjoy Muscat

In California you can buy "Elysium"

Good stuff,

Next is "M"
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear CC:

Thank you for taking us out of "E"! 

For an "M" I had to go to my favorite Burgundy. I love game cooking and there is nothing better than a red Burgundy to go with game.

Mont de Milieu.

This is a Premier Crus Chablis that is grown on the same slope as the Grand Crus.

Next word is "U"!  

Any ideas?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ulysse ~ a red wine from Sicily

next is an "E" again.

Sorry guys!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Since you don't like "e"s, here's one for you ~ En Chailloux ~ a white wine from Val de Loire, France 

Leaves an "X"

Beware, Xerès, Xéros and Xanadu were named already.

Have fun...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nice one kimmie!!!

How about "Xarel-lo" This is a white wine grape grown in the catalonia region of Spain.

It is one of the main three varieties used in spains sparkling wines.

Next is "O"
cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi CC,

How about Ornato 1995 ~ a nice red from the Piémont region, Italy

next will start with "O" again...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Originalabfullung" A German term once used to indicate that a wine was estate bottled
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

"Gallo" ~ We all know what it is...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"oxidized"

Yukky,yukky.blah......blah....  
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Referring to the Gallo, you stuck me with a "D"!!!

I'll have to sleep on it. Talk to you tomorrow CC!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Good morning CC.

How about "Château" Dalem 1985 ~ Red Wine from Bordeaux

next will start will "m"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Three days later, I've come up with

Marc de Bourgogne du Clos de Tart ~ eau de vie, de marc, Bourgogne, France

leaving you with a "t"


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

Tassenburg


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

Tassenburg

A fine students' blended red wine, for to those with finicky oenophile palates too.
Believe it or not, still only us$1.25 / 750 ml, that was last month, shared many bottles with friends.
Best value since my return to Ottawa, is still Roberts Rock - Cab S / Merlt at LCBO or BCL at C$8.95

Next is G

[ August 04, 2001: Message edited by: glutz ]


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

Tassenburg

[ August 04, 2001: Message edited by: glutz ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Gewurztraminer


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Rozès ~ Millenium 1991 ~ Porto from Haut-Douro, Portugal

next will start with an "s"

CC, still playing or did you get bored with this game?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

I'm never bored with Wine.

"Sterling Vineyards"

A Napa Valley Winery.

Next will be "S"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CC,

I just thought this thread had been "neglected" for a little while. Not too many people participate and your appearances have been sporadic...

So, starting with S

SAQ ~ stands for Société des alcools du Québec -- (it's Québec's Liquor Board)

On more serious note, how about

Sfursat Fruttaio C... Rizzieri ~ Italian wine from Lombardie

next will be an "I"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

I like your taste in wine.
I agree that I have not been keeping this thread alive.
But ,For now..How about
Ch d'Issan

Tasty little Marqaux.
Next is "N"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

"N"...

It's late, way passed my bedtime and I can't even think straight anymore. I will get back to you tomorrah!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you CC. I noticed that you are quite a connoisseur yourself!  

Nackenheim ~ One of the better wine- producing villages in Germany's RHEINHESSEN region.

There! next will start with "m"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Mouton Cadet

leaving us with another "t"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

T-budding ~ A technique for converting a vine from one specific variety to another, such as from Zinfandel to Sauvignon blanc. This process is widely used in California and Australia, where it's called green grafting. 


leaving us with a "G" this time.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

So know we're getting to the techniqule side of wine.

"Grafting"
It's a viticultural technique by Budwood (A bud bearing shoot)is secured to the rootstock
Next is "G"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's up to you CC. I couldn't think of one other technical thing starting with G. Therefore, this one is a wine:

Ch. Guiraud ~ A premier cru of the Sauternes AC in the Graves district of Bordeaux.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

How about geropiga?
This is a partially fermented grape syrup made by stopping fermintationof the "MUST"it retains most of it's sugar content.

It's used in Portugal to sweeten wines during blending.

as for the "d" you left me ,How about "disgorgment"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Oh, disgorgement: The step where sediment is removed during the "méthode Champenoise" process of making fine sparkling wines.

Do you know what the prior step is called? Starts with "R"...


with your "t" let me give you Ch. Talbot ~ A highly regarded quatrième cru (fourth growth) château located in the Saint-Julien AC in the Médoc district in Bordeaux. Although it doesn't appear that he ever owned this château, it was named after John Talbot, the Earl of Shrewsbury.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

Are you trying to riddle me with "RACKING"?

May I take you to "Trier"
This is a 2000 thousand year old city in the Mosel-Saar-Ruwer
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

Are you trying to riddle me with "RACKING"?

May I take you to "Trier"
This is a 2000 thousand year old city in the Mosel-Saar-Ruwer
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie,

Are you trying to riddle me with "RACKING"?

May I take you to "Trier"
This is a 2000 thousand year old city in the Mosel-Saar-Ruwer
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

In french, REMUAGE.

I would love to go there for a medieval feast!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie.....

Who developed Riddling??

I know, Do you?
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yes sir. It's Madame Clicquot.

No book!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nice!
And what does Clicquot call there Tete du Cuvee?
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

She identified her best wines that way, uh, I think...hey I'm just a girl!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

To Funny...

Le Grand dame


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

La grande dame? I should have known.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Will the next word start with "e"??









I think we got lost... 

[ August 23, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Enophile ~ Someone who enjoys wine, usually referring to a connoisseur. Also spelled _oenophile_


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Geez,
To many E words

"Encepagement"

Blending of grape variaties

Nrxt it "T"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

des Templiers ~ Château Larmande's second label.


finally cc, an "s" is waiting for you...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

How about "SAFER"
Societe d Amenagement Foncier d' Etablissement Rural. The organisation that takes care of the development of rural France.

They have alot of say in the changing hands of Vineyards.

Next is "R"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Love it!

Reuilly from Claude Lafond ~ Central Loire Valley.

Reuilly produces white wines from the Sauvignon blanc grape.


leaving you with a "y". and don't give me a Château d'Yquem coz it's been chosen already!

 ???


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Yields"

Yields are mostly regulated,But for the most part the Yields are not reached.
cc  
Next would be a "S"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Short ~ In winetasting terminology, a wine that's _short_ has an abrupt FINISH, not an admirable quality.

leaving you with a "t"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Triage.

Picking grapes for sweet wines.

"E" is next  
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm getting the jitters about those 'E's...

Earthy or Earthiness ~ An aroma or flavor evocative of damp, rich soil. The term is generally used in a positive sense, unless the characteristic is too pronounced.

Take your pick between "y" or "s"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yeast ~ A living, microscopic, single-cell organism. Wild yeast spores are always floating in the air

Syrah ~ This high-quality red-wine grape gained its reputation in France's Rhône region. In the northern Rhône, Syrah is the principal grape of the esteemed wines from Cornas, Côte-Rôtie, Crozez-Hermitage, Crozes-Hermitage, Hermitage, and Saint-Joseph.

leaving you again with a double choice

"t" or "h"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hermitage.

One of the great wines of the northen Rhone.
Made primaraly with syrah.
Opps"E" again
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Too funny, cc

How about égrappage ~ The process of removing grape stems from the must prior to fermentation so that, during fermentation, bitter tannins in the stems won't transfer to the wine and make it harsh. This process is referred to as "destemming" (en anglais).

another "E"

[ August 25, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Geez...

"Eraflage"
Destalking or destemming,done by an erafloir.
Kimmie this is interchangable with Egrappage.

"EEEEEEEEE"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yup, let's take all the e's out of the alphabet  

Elegant ~ Descriptor for wines that have finesse, lightness, and flair. They're gracefully balanced and of exceedingly high quality.

a "T" please


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

No "T" cc?

Here's Table wine ~ Any wine that is not fortified or sparkling. In the United States the official definition is a wine that contains a minimum of 7 percent alcohol and a maximum of 14 percent. This definition does not define quality in any way, although some connote table wine with lower-quality, inexpensive wine. That's a mistake because many wines that simply say "Red Table Wine" or "White Table Wine" are excellent and not at all inexpensive. European synonyms for table wine include Germany's Deutscher Tafelwein, France's Vin de table, and Italy's Vino da Tavola. Each country has its own definition for table wine. 


and here's another "e"


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

L'Étoile AC = French for "the star," L'Étoile is the name of this tiny appellation and the village it encompasses. It's located in eastern France's Jura region, near the Swiss border. This appellation produces white wines made from Savagnin, Chardonnay and the red grape Poulsard. L'Étoile AC also covers vin jaune, fin de paille and mousseux wines.

"C"

[ August 26, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

C'est le ménage à trois,cc!!! Welcome back Pooh.

Nackenheim ~ One of the better wine- producing villages in Germany's Rheinhessen region

"M"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Pooh,Long time no read!!!
I thought me and Kimmie would have to go it alone forever.
"Cuvaison" The period of time the juice spends in the vat,on the grape skins..whether it is fermenting or not
"N"
cc


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

CC,

I'm on once in a while catching up on threads, reading more than posting...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Just an fyi the Syrah grape used in Rhone wines is also listed as the Shiraz grape. Shiraz is also a city in Southern Iran.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Mâcon AC; Mâcon Supérieur AC; Mâcon-Villages AC ~ These three appellations are located in the Mâconnais in the southern portion of France's Burgundy region. 

"N" or "R" or "S"


----------



## sans souci chef (Oct 18, 2000)

This is an extremely entertaining game I hope anyone can jump in 
I'll pick S...Schneider Weisse Hefe-Weizenbier, Germany's original wheat beer from the heart of Bavaria, Munchen, by G.Schnieder & Sohn
now according to the lable on the front it is shown as above but on the back the Bier is dropped and its descibed as Hefe-Weizen so its R or N take a pick
Greg Sheridan
Chef/Owner
Sans Souci
Special Occasion Catering
We take care, so you can be "carefree" or "sans souci"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You are so welcome, you should drop in more often, Greg Sheridan.

Les *Renardes* is a vineyard in Côte de Beaulnes.

Leaving an "S"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Sassicaia"
Super Tuscan From the Estate of Marchesi Incisa della Rocchetta,Made Cabernet sauvignon and cabernet Franc.
On a personal level,i think in a good vinate this is one of the worlds finest wines.
"A"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CC, I researched «vinate» and haven't found it. What is it? I'm  

L'Abeille de Fieuzal is from the Graves district of Bordeaux. 

leaves an «L»


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry Kimmie,
I meant Vintage...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

LOL Thanks CC.

Next starts with the letter «L»


----------



## sans souci chef (Oct 18, 2000)

LACRIMA-CHRISTI

A wine made from the grapes grown on the slopes of Vesuvius. It is a rather sweet and delicate


"I" is up

Enjoy

Greg Sheridan 
Chef/ Owner
Sans Souci Special Occasion Catering
We take care so you can be "care free" or "sans souci"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Isabella ~ Hybrid red wine grape that is the result of a cross between Vitis Labrusca and Vitis Vinifera species. Isabella has been essentially replaced by Concord in the eastern United States, although small amounts are still grown in New York's Finger Lakes region, where it's vinified into rosé wine. It's cultivated in areas of the former Soviet Union including Republic of Azerbaijan, Dagestan, Republic of Georgia, Krasnodar, and Republic of Moldavia, as well as in Brazil, Colombia, Madeira, Switzerland, and Uruguay. Isabella has an unattractive foxy character and is losing its following in most areas. It's also known as Americano and Bellina. 

Next letter is an "A"


----------



## sans souci chef (Oct 18, 2000)

I hope this hasent been used, ANJOU- an AOC designated northern region of France that tipically produce fine wine which are light and crisp with strong fruity undertones notable among these are Breze,Montosoreau, Parnay, Souzay white wines of the Saumur

Have fun with U

Greg Sheridan
Chef/ Owner
Sans Souci
Special Occasion Catering
We take care so you can be "care free" or "sans souci" 

[ September 05, 2001: Message edited by: Sans Souci Chef ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Uva di Troia ~ A high-quality red wine grape grown primarily in the Italian region of Apulia.


"A" is next.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Antinori...Toscana solaia...

Number 1 ranked by the wine spectator 2001

Hello everyone
Danielle


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Daneille,

Nice to see you,You are correct "Solaio"is one of the finist Super tuscans you can find. However it was used over 100 posts ago.

How about "salins du Midi"
Next letter is a "I"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iron Horse Vineyards ~~ located west of Santa Rosa, California. Iron Horse is best known for its sparkling wines, which include brut, blanc de blancs, blanc de noirs (called Wedding Cuvée) uh, I think???  

leaves an "s"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Kimmie,

I have enjoyed Iron Horse a # of times.

For S lets try "salmanazar" This is a bottle size...9 liters or 12 standard bottles.

next is "R"
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

What about a Robolla from Cephalonia Island?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Robella...

Thanks Atheneas.

"Arneis"
White wine grape from the Roero hills in southeren Piedmont.
Next is "S"
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Sake ~~ japanese rice wine


leaves an "e"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

*Exspensive*

My taste for wine 
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yep, expensive, cc!!

How about this:

(Les) Embrazées ~~ White wine from Montrachet

leaves an "S"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

saint veron,

tasty little white from Loire valley
cc


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

" Nyxteri"

Appelation d'origine Santorini-Greece

Asyrtiko 90% 

Dry white wine. Serve chilled 10C 


Nice game! It's my first post, I will start with something Greek then!


Zorba, the Greek


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Irancy ~~ A tiny French appellation located around the village of Irancy in northern Burgundy just southwest of Chablis. Irancy makes red and rosé wines using mainly Pinot noir grapes.

Welcome to the game Zorba!


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

Thanks for welcoming me.

I will try to participate only for wines I have tasted! 


 

Zorba the Greek


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yeast ~~ During fermentation, yeast converts food (in the form of sugar or starch) into alcohol and carbon dioxide. In the production of wine, the conversion of yeast to alcohol is necessary for the final product, and carbon dioxide is what makes sparkling wines effervescent. Modern winemakers carefully choose the yeasts they use in combination with different varieties of grapes. Popular commercially available yeasts used today include Champagne, Epernay, Montrachet, Pasteur Champagne, and Steinberg. Rather than resorting to using cultivated yeasts, some winemakers prefer native yeast fermentation, which relies simply on natural wild yeast spores. 

leaves a "T"


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Tire bouchon...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Nierstein"

The premier wine producing village of Germanys "Rheinhesse" region

Next is "N" 
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Nouveau ~~ The French term for "new" that, when applied to wine, refers to one that is very young i.e. Beaujolais nouveau

"U" is next


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

UITERWYK Estate 
Daniel de Waal is the red winemaker, Chris de Waal is the white winemaker, they are a good 4-5 star family team from Stellenbosch, South Africa.
more info at www.wine.co.za

Next is "K"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

KIR ~~ a white wine that is flavored with a soupçon of crème de cassis, a black currant-flavored liqueur. Kir is usually served as an apéritif. When made with Champagne, it's referred to as Kir royal. 



next word will start with "R"


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

*Rieussec* ~~ a Sauternes from Bordeaux

next, a "C"


----------



## chefjune (May 11, 2001)

...my favorite white wine... CHABLIS! I mean the REAL stuff -- from France! from that fantastic gravelly soil.

especially Domaine LaRoche's Premire Cru, Les Fourchaumes.


next letter: "R":bounce:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Sangre Del Toro
A deep red wine (hence the name, blood from a bull) from the Torres wine makers in Catalonia, Spain.
Leaves you with an 'O'


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Sorry , I used 'S' for Chablis and not 'R' 
Ribera del Duero. Excellent wine producing area of Spain - not exported very much, but well worth it when you find them. . .
Leaves you with an 'O' again. . .


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ojai


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

Inglenook. Famous for inexpensive table wines.

I live about 12 miles from Ojai. I think it's the water or something....

Next is a "K".


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

CC--thanks for resurrecting this thread!

K: Kabinett: one of those words on German wine labels. It denotes the level of ripeness of the grapes. Kabinett would suggest a lighter, dry wine, the least expensive of the higher quality wines.

"T" anyone?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Taittinger,

"R"


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Rioja

Next is an "A"


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

"A" is for Archimede.

Archimede is a bottled name for a wine made from Nero D'Avola grapes. Grown in the Syracusa area of Sicily it's full bodied ruby red which pairs well with pastas, meats, and mild cheeses.

Unfortunately that leaves another "E".


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Echezeaux,

One of the finest.

x is next.


----------



## chefjune (May 11, 2001)

Xinomavro -- a native Greek grape used in winemaking.


----------

